# Kayak as a dinghy for small sailboat



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

My inflatable kayak after 12 years sprung a leak and looks to be dead, I had been using it to paddle out to my moored Cape Dory 25.
But now need to make some choices.
I have a new ( came with boat) 8 ft inflatable - you insert the floor boards - royal pain in the arse. Its a cheap chino brand but does have an almost new 2.5 Nissan 4 stroke outboard - it would work well but no way an I going to inflate it and put it together everytime I want to head out to boat. Buying a small trailer and keeping inflated at home might work - just will get a lot of blowback from the wife about keeping a trailer in the garage.

I would think a short sit on top kayak would be oK - might be a little unstable stepping from it into boat , could tow it or possibly keep on deck, anybody with experience out there with a kayak as a tender - what am I not thinking about?


----------



## rnixon (May 7, 2013)

cdy said:


> My inflatable kayak after 12 years sprung a leak and looks to be dead, I had been using it to paddle out to my moored Cape Dory 25.


How about the same again? If it was OK for your use for 12 years, why change? It sounds like a low hassle / cost solution.

Roger


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

It tracs terribly,ok for paddling 100 yards to the boat, it was a west marine model , want something a little more solid.
Only used it maybe 20 times in 12 years


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We routinely use our 9.5 foot plastic kayaks from Perception. Their current version is the Conduit.. Conduit 9.5 | Perception

We've had ours for over a decade.. virtually indestructable, beach/rock/barnacle proof and we use them to run shore ties, runs to stores and marinas for small 'orders', and for recreational explorations. Getting in and out alongside takes some practice, and some reasonable upper body strength and good balance combined with a reasonably deep ladder make things much easier.

They stow nicely on deck, are friendly to fiberglass (no scrapes/scratches on the mothership) and are light weight (I can carry two of them at once if need be) They don't tow reliably, they track OK but occasionally catch a wave badly and flip over (very slow!)

I think you could find a way to carry one of these even on a CD 25

btw the improvement in paddling (and reward for effort) over the inflatable will astound you!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I hear you on the PITA of inserting and removing the floor of the RIB. During the summer months I keep my RIB with the tubes deflated, but the floor in place, in the back of my pickup truck under the tonno cover. 

When I need to move stuff in the bed of the truck, I can usually place it in the dinghy - in the bed. It works like a champ!

NO WAY would I disassemble the dinghy every time that I needed to use it.

FWIW; I have a West Marine SB-275, and a Toyota Tacoma long bed.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

A guy at my lake has a little snap-together kayak that works well for him.

I'm not sure if this is it, but it's similar:
Snap OnTop Solo Kayak

They two pieces fit in the back of his car and he can easily carry it to the water himself. Then I think he takes it apart and stows it in the cabin, I'm not sure. It's small and looks a little silly, but it seems to work.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

We had an inflatable that was cheap, sunbaked and unsafe. So I bought a little 8 foot FG dinghy from the brother of a friend. A couple years ago I picked up a Walker Bay hard dingyy. Essentially it a big Tupperware bowl. I love it. Tracks ok, takes the two of us fine but most of all its only 75 pounds.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

I use a 2 person sit inside kayak as a dinghy. I can load a LOT of supplies in it and still be safe and paddle quickly. I tow it behind the boat when sailing, with a tight cockpit cover in case it flips over.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Can't you just carry the inflatable, fully inflated, on your vehicle's roof with some racks? When you get home stand it up against a garage wall.


----------



## sailordanny (Sep 27, 2015)

I use an inflatable kayak from the beach to the mooring buoy. Works good. Like Faster says needs some balance getting from it to boat.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

I cruise the Southeastern Coast of the US. Due to the primordial soup that I perpetually exist in, a hard dingy is a must. All hard objects, piling, hard bottoms and everything in between is covered in either barnacles or oysters. My Walker 10, can carry two passengers, with collapsible bicycles and groceries. Powered by a two stroke 2 hp. OB or oars. Tow it with a simple bridle or stow it using the main halyard. Its not too bad a comprise.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Faster said:


> We routinely use our 9.5 foot plastic kayaks from Perception. Their current version is the Conduit.. Conduit 9.5 | Perception
> 
> We've had ours for over a decade.. virtually indestructable, beach/rock/barnacle proof and we use them to run shore ties, runs to stores and marinas for small 'orders', and for recreational explorations. Getting in and out alongside takes some practice, and some reasonable upper body strength and good balance combined with a reasonably deep ladder make things much easier.
> 
> ...


That's awesome Faster... We don't have a dinghy of sorts and since we mostly go from slip to slip at marinas rarely if ever have a need for a dinghy inflatable or hard shell... I just purchase two http://www.sundolphin.com/excursion-10-ss/ which are similar to yours, 10' sit- in, plastic same as yours, sure they'll fit our H28 just fine tied to the stanchions.

I think we'll get lots of use from these kayaks in our waterway (Turner's Creek), I bought the 'fishing' version with rod holder but may add two more rod holders behind the seat. So we'll be using them in areas I know there is fish but can't get to them from our dock. Great idea... saw the use/storage of these gems on one of the cruising Cat videos. Can't wait to get my hands on them, mate is very happy I'm getting them. :2 boat:


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks GG.. we've really made good use of ours. Prior to getting a small RIB we had a roll-up zodiac.. it only came out of the locker when we had visitors. Otherwise the kayaks did the job.

The key with these stubby little guys is some means of directional stability - either a skeg/keel or, as in our case, a couple of 'reverse' skegs, two long parallel hollows in the bottom that keep the kayak from slewing side to side too much (visible in the pic)

We once went for a flotilla paddle to a tidal inlet a couple of NM off.. one guy (fit) had an inflatable, the rest were kayaks similar to ours. He was exhausted at the end, mostly due to an inefficient seating/posture and the extra drag/lack of 'go' for the effort.

Enjoy!!


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Fast... Thanks... Yes good points on the tracking... I see these skegs can be added, I just looked at some options for removable skegs to avoid breakage. The kayak we ordered is tunnel hulled I believe so therefore more stable to board. We have used the near flat bottoms before and difficult to get back in if they flip over... hoping these are much easier.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you have a good (deep) stern ladder?

I have enough upper body strength and balance to get in and out no problem (at least so far! ).. but my wife does not. She can get in OK from the ladder by ensuring she keeps her weight centered (and moving quickly), but to get out she pulls alongside the ladder, puts her near foot outside the kayak and down onto the first underwater rung, then grabs an upper rung and hauls herself up and out.. no weight/load on the kayak at all, all on the ladder.

No accidental swims since we sorted that out.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the hybrid kayaks with a retractable skeg. Retracted it can manage waves, some whitewater (with a spray skirt) and maneuvers like a dream. With the skeg down it tracks like a proper sea kayak, though somewhat slower (wilderness Aspire). Tracks great, though I only tow it behind the dinghy.

I'm going to have to try towing it in waves just so that I can share that information. I suspect with a cockpit cover in place it will probably do pretty well. But if there is any possible way to pull it on deck, it is one less thing to worry about, and dragging a hard kayak on-deck is child's play, literally.


----------



## DefianceNYC (Apr 25, 2016)

Sounds like a fun and really cool option! I might do that as well!


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Faster said:


> Do you have a good (deep) stern ladder?
> 
> I have enough upper body strength and balance to get in and out no problem (at least so far! ).. but my wife does not. She can get in OK from the ladder by ensuring she keeps her weight centered (and moving quickly), but to get out she pulls alongside the ladder, puts her near foot outside the kayak and down onto the first underwater rung, then grabs an upper rung and hauls herself up and out.. no weight/load on the kayak at all, all on the ladder.
> 
> No accidental swims since we sorted that out.


Yes.. I do have the stock fold down ladder mounted in the stern and does go below the water line... This would enable us to get onboard from the kayak... My dock (floating) sits about a foot above sea level so the kayaks would be about level or just below the planks for us to ingress/egress out of them.

My wife has good upper strength as she works out and is a decent swimmer... her problem stems from her weak legs due to thrombosis and occasional swelling. I don't believe it would be an issue and looking forward to some quiet kayaking up and down the creek. :captain:


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Yes.. I do have the stock fold down ladder mounted in the stern and does go below the water line... This would enable us to get onboard from the kayak... My dock (floating) sits about a foot above sea level so the kayaks would be about level or just below the planks for us to ingress/egress out of them.
> 
> My wife has good upper strength as she works out and is a decent swimmer... her problem stems from her weak legs due to thrombosis and occasional swelling. I don't believe it would be an issue and looking forward to some quiet kayaking up and down the creek. :captain:


Leg strength is a problem.

There is really no requirement for upper body strength, if done properly. The key is place all of your weight on one foot, in the center of the kayak. it is then reasonably stable.

The other boarding method that works well is to place a paddle across between one point of support (dock, swim platform, dinghy) and the back of the kayak cockpit and slide across. Lacking a sugar scoop, swim platform, or at least a water-level step, it's harder.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

pdqaltair said:


> Leg strength is a problem.
> 
> The key is place all of your weight on one foot, in the center of the kayak....


Yes this is one huge problem for her... but in time she may get used to it... I mean we have a two story home and she climbs the steps everyday just fine... it's when she doesn't have a good foothold that the problems arise.

We are versed with the paddle method of boarding and using the left hand to grasp both the paddle and cockpit lip to enter. No problem there and she does get into the kayak easy... the issue is more with the ingress/egress from the stern ladder... as the kayak is moving especially if any current is there. We have a fast moving current in Turners Creek, so the best times are between tides. I'll have to either help her from the stern ladder or be first in one kayak to support it as she gets in.

Outside of this we've owned and used kayaks before... just never used them on the boat as the 'dinghy'. Should be interesting how it'll all play out.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ Given that she has experience, I would start thinking about accommodation; what can you do to make it work.

My wife has trouble getting in a dinghy; balance and arthritis. The answer was to add a swim platform and tie the dinghy to the boat, as though it were a yacht tied alongside a dock. Perhaps there is some kayak equivalent, perhaps even something including a clamp. Think outside the box.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

pdqaltair said:


> ^^ Given that she has experience, I would start thinking about accommodation; what can you do to make it work.
> 
> My wife has trouble getting in a dinghy; balance and arthritis. The answer was to add a swim platform and tie the dinghy to the boat, as though it were a yacht tied alongside a dock. Perhaps there is some kayak equivalent, perhaps even something including a clamp. Think outside the box.


My head is devising at the moment some sort of rigging/support for the kayak to be stabilized to the swim ladder so there would be some stability when she enters. From the dock it is easy for her to get in. The kayaks we bought are wide cockpit so she should have no problems with these... GoPro ordered and will mount to the front of the kayak... We want to do this:






:2 boat:


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

guitarguy56 said:


> My head is devising at the moment some sort of rigging/support for the kayak to be stabilized to the swim ladder so there would be some stability when she enters. From the dock it is easy for her to get in. The kayaks we bought are wide cockpit so she should have no problems with these... GoPro ordered and will mount to the front of the kayak... We want to do this:
> 
> Kayak Fishing, Pompano Beach,FL. Two Mahis, Wahoo and a Kingfish! - YouTube
> 
> :2 boat:


 Perhaps a device somewhat like a chain binder (semi-truck term)and hook? Or a short piece of lightweight playground chain attached to the ladder,with integral spring(like on an old fashoned screen door) with a small hook on its end and a receptacle for the hook attached to the small boat. The springs tension would ensure that regardless of the small boats relative weight it would remain attached and yet still have some give as not to provide a pivot point for overturning.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

seabeau said:


> Perhaps a device somewhat like a chain binder (semi-truck term)and hook? Or a short piece of lightweight playground chain attached to the ladder,with integral spring(like on an old fashoned screen door) with a small hook on its end and a receptacle for the hook attached to the small boat. The springs tension would ensure that regardless of the small boats relative weight it would remain attached and yet still have some give as not to provide a pivot point for overturning.


I just created this and it's a welded up section of stainless steel tubes of proper thickness similar to the drop down ladder. The smaller upright tubes would be clamped/bolted to the stern ladder and the kayak would be supported by the longer section.

I am currently devising a method to lower the kayak once boarded like a ratchet system. This way the kayak is stable boarding and getting back to the stern ladder.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

guitarguy56 said:


> I just created this and it's a welded up section of stainless steel tubes of proper thickness similar to the drop down ladder. The smaller upright tubes would be clamped/bolted to the stern ladder and the kayak would be supported by the longer section.
> 
> I am currently devising a method to lower the kayak once boarded like a ratchet system. This way the kayak is stable boarding and getting back to the stern ladder.


 Excellent, Idea. Simple, Subsequently,Should work.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> I just created this and it's a welded up section of stainless steel tubes of proper thickness similar to the drop down ladder. The smaller upright tubes would be clamped/bolted to the stern ladder and the kayak would be supported by the longer section.
> 
> I am currently devising a method to lower the kayak once boarded like a ratchet system. This way the kayak is stable boarding and getting back to the stern ladder.


Two thumbs up!


----------



## swallace11 (Sep 2, 2011)

Take a look at the Sea Eagle 393 Razorlite. Pricy but fast, light, comfortable. Fits well inflated on deck of my Beneteau 235 and deflated down below.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Well went fine with the new kayaks and boarding went well although demount took some finessing but overall it was a fun day. Now for some fishing and hoping this Memorial Day weekend is great for everyone especially our appreciation for our fallen servicemen.







Our little backyard sailing and now kayaking haven. :boat :


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

guitarguy56 said:


> Well went fine with the new kayaks and boarding went well although demount took some finessing but overall it was a fun day. Now for some fishing and hoping this Memorial Day weekend is great for everyone especially our appreciation for our fallen servicemen.
> 
> Having trouble uploading photos... It is indicating 'not a valid .jpg/jpeg image file'?


Glad to hear it..

Suggest you try Photobucket for pictures.. way better then the thumbnail route..


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

guitarguy56 said:


> Well went fine with the new kayaks and boarding went well although demount took some finessing but overall it was a fun day. Now for some fishing and hoping this Memorial Day weekend is great for everyone especially our appreciation for our fallen servicemen.
> 
> Having trouble uploading photos... It is indicating 'not a valid .jpg/jpeg image file'?


Great! Thanks for the update. Memorial Day should be a seriously introspective day for the entire nation, "Freedom, is not Free", it comes only with terrible sacrifice.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Faster said:


> Glad to hear it..
> 
> Suggest you try Photobucket for pictures.. way better then the thumbnail route..


Thanks! I forgot I had one of those Photobucket accounts. Happy Memorial Day weekend. :2 boat:


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

seabeau said:


> Great! Thanks for the update. Memorial Day should be a seriously introspective day for the entire nation, "Freedom, is not Free", it comes only with terrible sacrifice.


You bet! Many people sometimes forget while having their bbq's, parties, etc... our servicemen who sacrificed for those freedoms we enjoy!


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Tried the kayak thing. Even made stabilizers(out riggers with soda bottles), but the admiral didn't want it, and it would have been a problem getting visitors out to the mooring where the boat is. So we ended up buy a RID(rigid inflatable dinghy) Walker Bay 10. The Walker can also be rigged with a dagger board and a gaff rigged sail.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Zarathu... Yes on the hook or moorings it isn't going to work very well if as you say you have guests needing to be taken out to the boat... we are on a home slip so this isn't a problem for us... it's just us two and hopefully this will work with the kayaks until something else comes along... Guests for us will have to bring their own RIB's or kayaks if we're ever on the hook!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

guitarguy56 said:


> ... Guests for us will have to bring their own RIB's or kayaks if we're ever on the hook!


I can see the invites now..... "..BYOD" - Please RSVP..


----------



## turboduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Having tried different options I have settled on this one. It happens to be made by Sea Eagle but there are others. I went for the "Expedition" model and with the drop stitch floors (and on inflatable paddle boards now) you can stand up fairly well (leaning on the boat.) Mine holds the whole family (mom, dad and two kids), very stable, rolls up into manageable bundle, will track well with detachable skeg, can be paddled well into a headwind and will hold 850lbs. What other dinghy can do all that without a motor? The only drawback is that, though it is very tough, I don't yet feel ok about dragging it over barnacle and mussel encrusted rocks. Smooth beach rocks, no problem. Hmmm, photos not posting so here is a link:https://www.seaeagle.com/ExplorerKayaks/420X


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

turboduck said:


> rolls up into manageable bundle....]


This is an inflatable, right? Glad yours works. I had one that came with the boat. It had all kinds of leaks on it that I could simply NOT find. I gave it away to someone who was better at finding leaks than me.


----------



## sharkbait (Jun 3, 2003)

I used a 12' Cobra Fish n Dive for 2 years on the west coast. That thing was a tank, it hauled gas, beer, water and fat Mexican chicks.
I'm on the east coast now and have a Pelican Strike 120. 
Ive gotta be a little more careful about the weight of my paramours.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Been looking at the Oro line of folding kayaks for some time but have yet to pull the string. Expensive but told nearly indestructible, tract well, light and storable in our workroom.Wondering if anyone has real world experience of these on a sailboat. REI had them on sale. 
Use would be kicks and giggles as well as transport when I'm by myself. Find the walker bay Genesis works well as the daily ride. On foredeck with transom folded down doesn't obstruct vision and stays put. On davits doesn't get stolen and can deploy by myself. Would think kayaks as sole dinghy must be difficult if anchoring out or in windy, choppy places. Sometimes need to pay attention even with hard bottom rib when there's chop.nervous about being seen at night even with a white light running. Would think they create another level of complexity moving about side decks or if getting green water. Those are main reasons have held off on purchase. Guess another benefit of multis is this wouldn't be less of a concern. Easier storage, no side deck issues, possibly easier on/off. 
Always been intrigued by Portland Pudgies. Very stable. Rows well or runs with small electric. Sails, fishes, and serves as a raft. Small enough to fit on 28' boat. Once against held off due to expense but see them a lot on New England boats. Like the idea of no gasoline on the boat.


----------



## turboduck (Jun 25, 2014)

Zarathu said:


> This is an inflatable, right? Glad yours works. I had one that came with the boat. It had all kinds of leaks on it that I could simply NOT find. I gave it away to someone who was better at finding leaks than me.


Yep inflatable. no leaks. I am happy with it. check link.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Faster said:


> I can see the invites now..... "..BYOD" - Please RSVP..


LOL... Keeps the (un)invited off the boat for sure!


----------



## Zarathu (May 26, 2014)

Yeah...saw link. different manufacturer than mine was.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

The kayaks we ordered were out of stock and would take a month before we had them for use so the outlet gave us a super discount on the ones we have in the photo, they are Pelican Trailblazers as they are being discontinued for the Orion 100 models... same exact kayak but slight cockpit ergonomics... we didn't care so they offered them for $150 ea... the Perceptions were over $360 ea. so not a bad deal... the only difference between the Pelican Trailblazers vs Perception are the 'fishing' adaption so we're headed to Bass Pro to buy the adjustable rod holder and two built-in rod holders for each kayak and then it's an indistinguishable fishing kayak from the Perception model. 

I will be cutting out the rear storage compartments to allow more storage along with other mods to hold and adjust a small anchor... add a small fish finder/inboard mounted transducer later as we use the kayaks more.

They are super stable boarding and not as I imagined... Wife was able to get in and out easily. Lean on the kayak before the point of no return was excellent so knowing where the tipping/rollover point is helpful in keeping everyone in the kayak and out of the water. Buying another kayak as two just won't do... need three or four but sailboat can only store two. ;(


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Be sure to order the spray 'skirts' too.. and spend on the better, lighter weight paddles. Well worth the difference.

IIRC the pelicans have a very open cockpit well.. wearing skirts in choppy conditions will keep you dry, getting caught in some passing gas guzzler's wash can get you a lapful of water otherwise too.

As to opening the storage well, that may be another difficult 'sealing' in slop. Might be difficult to keep the gear dry in waves.

Glad to hear you're liking them so far!


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Faster said:


> Be sure to order the spray 'skirts' too.. and spend on the better, lighter weight paddles. Well worth the difference.
> 
> IIRC the pelicans have a very open cockpit well.. wearing skirts in choppy conditions will keep you dry, getting caught in some passing gas guzzler's wash can get you a lapful of water otherwise too.
> 
> ...


We didn't order the spray skirts as we love getting wet and the reason for kayaking... but may consider if as you mention it will keep us dry in adverse conditions. Yes we are planning on adding a gasket or 'real hatch' to the rear which will seal it from water intrusion. I have also seen some mods that add a small bilge pump using a small 12v battery sealed from the elements. uses the water plug in the back to shoot the bilge water out... cool and functional.

We wound up getting these paddles in yellow:

Quest Chute Aluminum Kayak Paddle | Field & Stream

Excellent construction and hope they last us a long time... they also float too.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

It's not just about 'getting wet'... it's about having a lot of water sloshing about that won't drain away too..

I like the yellow paddles.. ours have yellow blades which aids in your visibility, I think most kayak paddles will float when assembled, at least for a while, but not so much when in separate halves.

What colour are your boats? We have red and yellow - both quite visible, and find that blue and green kayaks are much harder to spot at a distance.. but often it's the paddles you see first anyway.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Faster said:


> It's not just about 'getting wet'... it's about having a lot of water sloshing about that won't drain away too..
> 
> I like the yellow paddles.. ours have yellow blades which aids in your visibility, I think most kayak paddles will float when assembled, at least for a while, but not so much when in separate halves.
> 
> What colour are your boats? We have red and yellow - both quite visible, and find that blue and green kayaks are much harder to spot at a distance.. but often it's the paddles you see first anyway.


Yeah... We had some powerboats send some whopping waves towards us and afraid the waves would flip us over but it didn't and didn't get the sloshing into the cockpit so all good there.

Yes we ordered the yellow paddles... I posted some photos of my son and wife on the kayaks in earlier posts (Pg. 3)... the kayaks are yellow deck with white hulls... very visible and I took some video of them while they were about 3/4 mile away and they were very bright especially with the yellow paddles.

This is of course this old man that turned '60' today!


----------

